# Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee



## JürgenMF (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo #h,

habe vor, nächste Woche ein paar Tage auf Hiddensee (Höhe Kloster - Westküste) das Angeln auf Meerforelle zu versuchen ...

Hat jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrung und kann mir eventuell ein paar Tipps geben ?

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus |wavey:

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## DDK (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee*

Tach,
pass auf das meiste ist Schutzzone nicht das du ärger bekommst.


----------



## Sickly (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee*

Wo liegen denn da die Schutzzonen? Und wo sind gute Stellen die nicht gesperrt sind? Wollte nächste Woche nach Kloster.


----------



## wessel54 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee*

versuch dich mal a besten in dem angelladen in Gingst genau darüber zu informieren. 
Die beiden Landzungen östlich von Kloster sind z.b. komplettes speergebiet (obwohl dort bestimmt ne gute angelei möglich ist), und teile der Küste um den Leichtturm rum auch. 
also am besten mal bei angeläden auf rügen nachfragen bzw. die karten von hiddensee genauer betrachten.
Ne gute anlaufstelle müsste die inselinfo in kloster/Vitte sein. die können die bestimmt auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## Inseljung (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee*

moin,

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast mit dem Boot zu fischen da nimm diese war, damit lässt sich die ganze ecke super "abwerfen"

Dabei gilt soweit ich weiß, die schutzzone ab der 5m Tiefenlinie...

Die Schutzzone zieht sich dabei um die gesamte Nordspitze und somit auch um die heißen Ecken..

Weiß garnicht ob man da mit der Watbüx zwischen darf|kopfkrat

veruche das mal heraus zu finden... 

MfG Inseljung #h


----------



## Inseljung (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee*

:vik: gute Nachricht:

habe aus guter Quelle gemeldet bekommen, dass man in der Schutzzone vom Ufer aus angeln kann...

Nur solltest du vorher mal schauen was man sonst noch so im NSG nicht darf...

Ansonsten viel Spaß dort, ist ne herrliche Ecke #6

MfG Inseljung


----------



## fischlandmefo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee*

Moin,wie ist das mit den Bootsverbindungen nach Hiddensee so,fahren die auch schon früh am Morgen bzw.geht auch Abends täglich eine zurück??? Ich habe auch schon mal übers Mefoangeln dort nachgedacht.Bin mit meinem Schlauchboot schon ein paar mal von Dranske Richtung Hiddensee unterwegs gewesen, aber bis dicht unter Land hab ich mich nicht so richtig getraut.Da ist mir der Gedanke mit Watbüx da mal aufzutauchen in den Sinn gekommen.|rolleyes|kopfkrat Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Sickly (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee*

Also neben der Fähre (Fahrplan im Netz) gibt auch noch die Wassertaxen. Ich war einmal da und da sind wir schnell und günstig mit denen rübergefahren.

@inseljung: Danke für die tipps! Sag mal kann man da auch mal eien Dorsch beim Spinnfischen fangen? Muss man den Köder dann tiefer führen?


----------



## pohlk (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee*

Für Dorsch am besten erst auf Grund absacken lassen, dann relativ langsam einkurbeln und nach 15-20 Umdrehungen wieder absacken lassen.

Es sei denn der Boden ist mit Steinen überseht, dann würde ich auf das zusätzliche absacken verzichten, wegen Hängergefahr.


----------



## Inseljung (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee*

Moin moin..

Im Moment is nich so doll mit Dorsch vom Ufer...

Aber sonst nehme dazu gern einen schwarzen Snaps oder Gno 20 g aufwärts.
Wo viele Steine( im norden) sind benutze ich einen Einzelhaken, das ganze durchsacken lassen, halte die Rute dabei nach oben..|kopfkrat da bekommst weniger Hänger bilde ich mir ein |supergri
sieht ein bisschen ungewohnt aus aber wat solls..

MfG Inseljung #h


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Hiddensee*

Ahoi, gibt es Erfahrungsberichte zur Brandungsangelei zwischen Vitte und Kloster? Auch gut sind Berichte von Badegästen, an welchen Stellen man vom Ufer tiefes Wasser erreicht. Besten Dank und Petri


----------

